# Termite research.



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

So anyway I am doing some research on termites. I have come to the conclusion (maybe wrongly) that it is a fear mongering driven business with huge markups and too many unethical people.

Anybody remember chimney mice?

I am looking at some bait stations at the local big box store. You put some plastic (very high priced) containers in the ground with some special bait wood. If termites appear the bait wood is replaced with treated wood.

Alright, I am in Florida if I pick up a piece of wood in the yard on occasion it will have termites, so I think I can skip the luxury termite treats. There are termites in the yard!

So next you put some specially treated wood in a bait station for the termites. When the termites disappear you have completed your mission or have the termites started going to the neighbors because they put out some better termite treats?

My plan to defeat the termites and the greaddy bug people.. .. I will take some wood stakes probobly 2x2x12, drill a few1/8" holes in them and soak in termidore then pound them in the ground here and there.

So the question, full strength or diluted termidore? Bubinga, oak or pine? JIm


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Termites love DIY approaches like yours. What is the worst that could possibly happen?:laughing:









Of course the industry is heavily populated with rip-off artists and they often appear at the most critical time in a home's history---closing time. Only defense is to weed the bad ones out by taking the time to seek out responsible termite abatement companies. I will guarantee you I would not close on a home purchase if the only approach to termites was homeowner designed.


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

I do not do very well with colors, seems to be a gift some people have or something they have worked very hard on.I gladly seek out and will pay for help. For me it is worth every penny.

Putting poisoned sticks in the ground, sorry I really dont need an entomologists or a bridge in bridge in Brooklyn.

JIm
.


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

Interesting that you have the impression that it is a fear mongering business with huge mark-ups.

Having owned and operated a pest control business in Denver for a long time put me in regular contact with other exterminators from all over the country. Some of the most knowledgable and trustworthy companies are from your part of the country because the termites are in heaven. 

If termites were simple to exterminate, you could do it yourself. Most of the cost for the company is labor, and equipment. Then add the cost of a guarantee and regular inspections to insure the problem does not return. Complicate the company cost with extensive training, insurance, gasoline, and a widespread client list. All you are looking at is the expense of the bait. The baits available to you are not the only baits available to the exterminators. The same goes for any of the chemicals. Oh, don't forget the sales people, and their commissions. My suspicion is that you are judging the industry by your encounters with sales people.

Since you are in termite heaven, do you have a single clue about which species of termite is your problem?????? There are 55 species in CO, but only a few are structural damage risks. It is more complicated in your area. Add all kinds of other variables, like construction debris beneath ground level (even cardboard or paper), drywood species, age of the structure, and how water is a factor for your specific circumstances. Then add neighbors. If they convince the termites to eat elsewhere, you could be the closest diner.

A Flavipes termite nest can be about 2 ft diameter, contain millions of workers, more than a single queen, and have a food foraging range of about 100 yards. That is about 5 acres. They are not alone. Termite baits may not exterminate an entire colony, but perhaps just one brigade of many foraging brigades. Just like ants, if you exterminate those in your perspective, they will be quickly replaced by new termites.

If moving did not mean selling a termite infested house, I would tell you to move somewhere with less risk. Unfortunately, the real estate market will not let you give away the termites. They will make you pay to get rid of them, or give away your house.

Good luck.


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

Here is a pdf that may answer some questions:
http://chembio.umd.edu/sites/default/pdf/faculty/PCT February04.pdf


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The most common termite in your area are going to be living in the home not outside. 
That's why you see houses being tented when there being treated, not just treating in the ground.
I agree 100% those bait staions are a rip off.
I used to be a licenced exterminator in the state of VA. Okin and Terminex where two big companys in this area ripping off people big time with the staions. They were charging people an average of $100.00 per station plus more to come back and check them every year.
No drilling, no having to go under the house, no chemical cost, could use one person with just a small pickup truck. With stations they can do a whole house in about an hour with just a bulb planter.
Now that's a rip off.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

here is a photo from the International Residential Code (basis for Florida Building Code) indicating the infestation hazard for termites:

when termites infest your home in Florida that's when they tent your home use Vikane or other similar fumigant to treat your home.

I see bait stations used here in Massachusetts but my understanding is these are a different type of termite than in Florida. Termites can do serious damage to a home. When I lived there I always kept a termite protection agreement on my home. Little money to save a lot.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I wasn't suggesting the termite industry cannot make one's blood boil but I do not see it as pure evil. I once had my California home tented though, only to have a buyer come along a few months later demanding it be tented again. What are you going to do? Was the second tenting needed? Of course not.

In the Midwest the perimeter systems have seemed to control some species of termites that used to get into flooring and things. Well worth the expensive traps in my opinion. 

As mentioned, there are so many species of the little critters I guess I never minded paying a trustworthy exterminator. I did for most things though as I don't have a lot of faith in consumer strength pest control products. The more glorious the picture of dead bugs on the label, the more suspicious I am.


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

joecaption You da man joe!! JIm


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

In my original post I did say "maybe wrongly". So far nothing posted has changed my mind.. I can pay a large amount of money for bait stations, or get a full perimeter treatment. I now may or may not be protected against subterranean termites, with no protection against drywood termites? 

I have my knickers in a knot about this as it looks like a big scam! JIm


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

the only "protection" I know of is an annual contract with a termite service such as Terminex that covers repairs for termite damage.

I'm from Hendy county (right next door to Lee County) and can tell you termites were an issue where I was from (sure they are in Lee too). My dad was a builder and we did a lot of termite repairs. Some with protection agreements and some with not. Money was good either way.

If it were me I'd untie the knot in my knickers as that makes wearing them uncomfortable. Scam or not, if you don't have a termite protection agree you're on your own and termites can do a lot of damage without your knowledge.

Good luck!


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

Who is a guy to believe? This is one of many I have found on a web search.

Terminix Insurance Fine Print. The insurance issued by Terminix is called “The Termite Inspection and Protection Plan” but we got scammed by the company. Do not think you are getting termite protection with your annual fee. 

A year ago, we signed up for the service and had our house inspected with no findings. Terminix's plan includes an annual inspection, which happened yesterday. This time, the inspector found evidence of termite damage in my house. I mentioned that it was fortunate that we had paid ($335) for the insurance. The tech said that the damage was caused by drywood termites which is not covered by their insurance. They then quoted me $3,000 to tent the house. What is the point of having insurance if it doesn't insure against anything! Terminix has no business ethics.

Before we signed up, sales representative stated that this plan covered termites, never discussing that it only covers one type. He said that it would pay for itself since in our area houses needed to be tented every few years (it is my understanding that tenting is for drywood termites, giving credibility to the belief that all termites were covered). Nowhere on the certificate or receipt does it say that drywood termites are excluded, it is only in the very small print - or on their website it is written in gray font on a gray background. 

The plan is called “The Termite Inspection and Protection Plan” not “The Subterranean Termite Inspection and Protection Plan.” I didn't even know there were multiple types. 

If you are even considering this Terminix plan, be very wary. They are trying to defraud you.


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

Took me a bit but there it is in light grey letters, barely noticeable!

Ultimate Protection Guarantee excludes damage from drywood termites, does not apply for service plans and is subject to continued annual renewal inspections and payments thereof.

http://www.terminix.com/Termite-Control/Guarantee/

That is the #1 most recognizable name in termite control. So where do we find a reputable termite protection company?
JIm


----------

